# adding plunge router



## sheepman (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi I have been told that a Porter Cable plunge router attachment #43737 might work for my porter cable model 1002 type 3 router. what do you think?


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

sheepman said:


> Hi I have been told that a Porter Cable plunge router attachment #43737 might work for my porter cable model 1002 type 3 router. what do you think?


43737 is a Rockler part number, not Porter Cable.

Rockler 43737 Plunge Router Base (same as PC6931)

The add says it's not recommended for your router, so I understand why you're asking about it here. Hopefully, someone who has one will answer you.

Here's another place to that sells it (using the PC part number 6931):

PC 6931 Plunge Router Base


----------

